# Drywall over concrete or block walls: why?



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Plastering? You mean like over lathe? No, that's a pain in the neck. Drywall costs about 25 cents/sf, plus a little for joint tape and compound and screws, and is relatively easy to install.

If you are talking about keeping an exposed brick wall or something, that's an idea that a lot of people love.
http://mediarouting.vestahub.com/Media/4514828

In fact sometimes people will put up faux brick, using very thin brick "veneer".
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/de/6f/92/de6f92c478c96413823c081a9fe3f535.jpg

But not many people like the look of plain concrete - it looks like an industrial basement.

Most people would like the consistently smooth look of painted drywall. Some even prefer it over a brick wall.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

For many it is because of insulating, some want it to have the same look as the other walls around it also.


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Apr 1, 2015)

I mean using gypsum plaster to smooth the wall. 
Its much faster than putting drywall on top, theres no drilling, screwing into anchors, measuring drywall boards, transporting panels, and you have to plaster the seams anyway if you do drywall.

I dont mean concrete, I mean regular gypsum plaster.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Why don't you link to some product so we know what you're talking about because I doubt many people here know exactly what you mean by "regular gypsum plaster". Perhaps you mean Plaster of Paris, in which case most people would blanch at the idea of smoothing out an entire wall. What you call "plastering" the seams is actually done with joint compound, not plaster, and is much easier once you have a flat surface already up (i.e. the drywall).


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

JourneymanBrian said:


> I mean using gypsum plaster to smooth the wall.
> Its much faster than putting drywall on top, theres no drilling, screwing into anchors, measuring drywall boards, transporting panels, and you have to plaster the seams anyway if you do drywall.
> 
> I dont mean concrete, I mean regular gypsum plaster.


there is an aversion to plaster in the US. Since the advent of drywall, plaster has become a dying art. I chatted (in a forum such as this) with a plasterer in England a few years ago who is confident he could be competitive with drywall here in the US. I suspect he is likely correct but since we have allowed our trades to nearly forget about plaster, it is not likely to come back, regardless of the price involved. Our building systems are set up for drywall and that's how it will likely stay, at least until somebody finds a cheaper method.



Personally I like plaster. My father's home is over 50 years old built using rock lathe and plaster. It rings like a bell when you smack the wall and there are very few cracks. The cracks can be attributed for the most part to a bunch of racoon that got into the attic and chewed a hole in the roof allowing water to enter. 

I am in construction myself and hate the finished product of drywall. It's always wavy while a good plaster job is flat. 

Oh well, maybe it's my age but I simply refuse to accept drywall as comparable in any way to a good plaster job.


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Apr 1, 2015)

I looked up the English. Plaster of Paris is another name for gypsum plaster. So yes, that is what I mean.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

nap said:


> I am in construction myself and hate the finished product of drywall. It's always wavy while a good plaster job is flat.


Yes, but that is because the framing is bad  A _really _good drywaller would correct that with shims, but that is rare. You are better off simply looking for really good framers, and then spec the trueness. You can even do backblocking to avoid any humps on butt seams, if there are any butt seams (backblocking avoids sharing a stud between 2 drywall sheets).


After that, if you do a good Level 5 drywall finish, the look is going to be indistinguishable (after paint obviously) from a good plaster finish.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

If you are going to do a level 5 finish, why not just use plaster?

And to all the rest (but you did miss corner joints) a lot of work that would not be necessary if doing plaster. 


So in the end, plaster does become competitive to a good drywall job but I still prefer the rigidity of plaster over drywall. To me there is simply no comparison.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Plaster is more labor intensive, thus more costly. It is really not DIY friendly. In new construction I have not seen a plastered house in many years, although it is still used in some commercial applications. Also I have seen where it's still being used in the New England area on some high end homes.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Plastering over concrete block.......with the inherent moisture migration issues, the plaster would in all likelihood pop off. With drywall, you can install a proper moisture barrier, insulate, and create a much nicer looking wall. And, you can hide electrical devices inside the drywall. Plastering a block wall means running conduit. Much cheaper and much better job using drywall.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

ToolSeeker said:


> Plaster is more labor intensive, thus more costly. It is really not DIY friendly. In new construction I have not seen a plastered house in many years, although it is still used in some commercial applications. Also I have seen where it's still being used in the New England area on some high end homes.


so you are going to tell me it takes more labor to put on a couple coats of plaster and be done with it where the competing drywall system takes at least 3 stages of mudding with sanding somewhere along the line and then you have to prime and paint it. How is plaster more labor intensive than all of that?


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Apr 1, 2015)

Gymschu said:


> Plastering over concrete block.......with the inherent moisture migration issues, the plaster would in all likelihood pop off. With drywall, you can install a proper moisture barrier, insulate, and create a much nicer looking wall. And, you can hide electrical devices inside the drywall. Plastering a block wall means running conduit. Much cheaper and much better job using drywall.


There are no more moisture migration issues than with drywall.

Plaster doesnt "pop off" if you apply it correctly. Have you ever even seen plaster work done, or are you just doing some uninformed speculation?


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

nap said:


> If you are going to do a level 5 finish, why not just use plaster?


Because drywall is inherently flat. You're starting with a flat surface, whereas with plaster you have to create that flat surface yourself with the plaster. The final level (the skim coat) of drywall finishing is very easy. You basically just roll the thinned compound on with a paint roller and then take it off with a flat trowel, using the drywall itself as the reference flat surface.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

nap said:


> so you are going to tell me it takes more labor to put on a couple coats of plaster and be done with it where the competing drywall system takes at least 3 stages of mudding with sanding somewhere along the line and then you have to prime and paint it. How is plaster more labor intensive than all of that?


Those "3 stages" are only on a small percentage of the wall, not the whole thing. It's just the seams, not the whole wall. You don't _have _to sand joint compound any more than you have to sand plaster, but if you don't you have to be perfect with your compound, just like you would have to be with plaster. And obviously you have to paint plaster as well if you want a painted wall. I've never done it, but from what I've read, you are supposed to sand and apply a mist coat before painting with the finish paint anyway - in other words, the same amount of work as drywall.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

JourneymanBrian said:


> Have you ever even seen plaster work done, or are you just doing some uninformed speculation?


This is sort of funny coming from the guy who said that drywall doesn't need to have the paper facing on it :laughing:

You obviously are more familiar with plaster, and we are obviously more familiar with drywall. If you want to be become more familiar with drywall, then I suggest you build a room with it and figure it out. You're just going to argue on this forum.

If you try and think it's a waste of time, then knock yourself out and install all the plaster you can. It's very much of a small niche market in the US, so you won't have much competition and can get rich.


----------



## Kenia (Jun 6, 2021)

jeffnc said:


> Plastering? You mean like over lathe? No, that's a pain in the neck. Drywall costs about 25 cents/sf, plus a little for joint tape and compound and screws, and is relatively easy to install.
> 
> If you are talking about keeping an exposed brick wall or something, that's an idea that a lot of people love.
> http://mediarouting.vestahub.com/Media/4514828
> ...


You are wrong. It isn't necessarily exposed. The block go covered with cement stucco and it look beautiful after painted. Here in USA are behind new construction for centuries. Concrete homes are more strong and safety again hurricanes, fire and flooding. BECAUSE THAT he it become a disaster when an natural event happened.


----------



## Kenia (Jun 6, 2021)

JourneymanBrian said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im a painter based in Germany, and Im interested to know why exactly people install drywall over blocks or concrete in the US.
> 
> ...


yanya


JourneymanBrian said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im a painter based in Germany, and Im interested to know why exactly people install drywall over blocks or concrete in the US.
> 
> ...


Hi. Germany. You are 100%right. 
I lived in Cuba. Almost all housrs are of concrete block and they are stronger and safety. If they build houses like here in USA there doesn't exist houses never again because of every year hurricanes. Here in USA dont know the advantages of concrete house so the comentaries about better drywall over concrete plaster are bullsh***. Here the houses are " dollhouses", whichever can built it watching tv😀. Because of when start a fire in a few minutes the houses become in ashes and if we have an tropical storm we praises that it doesn't pssses for our city because at least we loses the roof. SO IN CONCLUSION HERE THE PRESIDENTIAL CONSTRUCTION IS A TRASH OK. YOU, EUROPEAN GUYS CONTINUE BUILDING CONCRETE HOUSES, QUALITY AND SECURITY ALWAYS!!!👍👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Kenia said:


> You are wrong. It isn't necessarily exposed. The block go covered with cement stucco


Well since you're not the one who asked the question, how would you know? It isn't necessarily covered with stucco either.


----------



## Kenia (Jun 6, 2021)

jeffnc said:


> Well since you're not the one who asked the question, how would you know? It isn't necessarily covered with stucco either.


It is cover with cement. Concrete block are covered with that, not some glue.😛you don't know nothing about concrete houses.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Kenia said:


> It is cover with cement. Concrete block are covered with that, not some glue.😛you don't know nothing about concrete houses.


Go read the original post again. Then look at the link where I'm talking about an exposed brick wall (not concrete blocks). Then, stop wasting our time here and move along.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Kenia said:


> Concrete homes are more strong and safety again hurricanes,


Studies have shown that a correctly built wood frame house will withstand wind better than a block house. Fla has a lot of block homes; some are stucco'd on the exterior and some are not, almost all are furred out on the inside with drywall attached to the furring strips.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

mark sr said:


> Studies have shown that a correctly built wood frame house will withstand wind better than a block house. Fla has a lot of block homes; some are stucco'd on the exterior and some are not, almost all are furred out on the inside with drywall attached to the furring strips.


The question in 2015 was why in the USA is Gypsum not used over block.
Quote " *Plastering Direct to Exterior Masonry Walls not recommended.
Exterior walls are subject to water seepage and moisture condensation that may wet the Plaster and damage interior decoration".
Also it does not comply with the ASTM standards.
Plaster over block interior partition is acceptable.
With the above guide lines is the reason, but Plaster has been applied to the interior side of exterior walls with good results it all depends on where you are located & what the humidity in that area is plus what type of Gypsum that is used.*


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

In my area, any poured or CMU wall on a house, is going to need a vapor barrier and insulation in front of it. Only skimming the interior with plaster would not result in a suitable R value wall assembly. 
That is why we don't plaster the concrete and call it a day. 
Stud wall and drywall also provide a convenient place for running wires and pipes.

Putting insulation on the outside is becoming more common, so I suppose there are situations where plaster coat on interior concrete is possible.


----------



## daretobuild (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi - it looks like I should be on this forum. Please have a quick look at my photos and discussions by Daretobuild on *french 19th century home renovation *

*Thanks!


Suzanna*


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

JourneymanBrian said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im a painter based in Germany, and Im interested to know why exactly people install drywall over blocks or concrete in the US.
> 
> ...


I won't speak for anyone else, but I've often studded, insulated, and drywalled the inside of concrete block walls. It's much warmer.


----------

